# Gästepass gesucht



## Pholox (24. Mai 2012)

hallo liebe Diablo Freunde

Ich würde auch gerne mal ins neue Game reinschauen 
da bei uns leider auch keine Diablo 3 Games mehr zu bekommen sind 
würde ich mich riesig freuen falls jemand von euch so nett wäre und mir einen Gästepass zusenden würde.

Big THX


----------

